

God love Microsoft, they try so hard. - RyanMcGreal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSAXEVXvNz8

======
dan_the_welder
Are they wearing enough flair?

------
cpr
Yeah, I'm sure they spontaneously decided to break out in song and dance to
celebrate their great love for all things Microsoft.

This would be pitiful, no matter who did it.

